# Problem w/ DUI



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys Im hopen someone can help me out, Once I pass the required math I plan on applying for the app. elec here in california, either IBEW 11 or the Riverside Local, I just received my first DUI a few weeks back with a hit and run, Im hopen my attorney can get rid of the hit and run, but ill still be left with the dui, befroe this my driving and criminal recond has been PERFECT! I messed up! Will this stop me from becoming or joining the IBEW union? Any advice would be greatly appriciated, or previous experiances


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

You could ask them. You don't have to give your name. It might keep you out of company vehicles for insurance reasons.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I sure hope that it ruins your chances of joining.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

flynfocus said:


> H, I just received my first DUI a few weeks back with a hit and run, Iexperiances


you make it sound like you are planning on more? STOP IT, YOU CANNOT DRINK AND DRIVE and if your parents did not tell you this EVERYONE ELSE SHOULD.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

It's actually legal to drink and drive in New Orleans. You should move here , mowing down people and cars and leaving the scene in no big deal.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> It's actually legal to drink and drive in New Orleans. You should move here , mowing down people and cars and leaving the scene in no big deal.


I worked in New Orleans in the early 80's. While driving one day they said on the radio at any given time at least 25% of people driving in New Orleans were legally drunk. WOW can you imagine what its like now.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

retired 7373 said:


> I worked in New Orleans in the early 80's. While driving one day they said on the radio at any given time at least 25% of people driving in New Orleans were legally drunk. WOW can you imagine what its like now.


Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

It's more like 25% during the week and 70% on the weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

A DUI With a hit and run!? gtfo.


~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I sure hope that it ruins your chances of joining.


 I agree. You need to up.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

ibew is a breeding ground of thugs. I'm sure you'd fit right in the riverside ibew outfit... I was in the ibew in northern california for years. A lot of thugs in my old local. glad i'm not around those places anymore.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> ibew is a breeding ground of thugs. I'm sure you'd fit right in the riverside ibew outfit... I was in the ibew in northern california for years. A lot of thugs in my old local. glad i'm not around those places anymore.


Aren't you the one that posted a cowards list of revenge? You are calling someone a thug? At least a thug will look you in the eye and not sneak around and key someone’s car when no one is looking. Grow up.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

While this person made some serious mistakes he will pay for his crime through the judicial system. I do not condone anything he has done.
All these people pointing fingers who are most likely older, it woul be interesting to know what their young lives were like. We all make mistakes and Im sure he will pay for his. I doubt the IBEW will let him in, but hey who knows. Regardless he needs to seek help.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> It's actually legal to drink and drive in New Orleans. You should move here , mowing down people and cars and leaving the scene in no big deal.


Especialy if you have a stolen car, fake drivers license, no insurance and no habla english. Once the cops catch up to you "oh you have no money and no habla, ok be on your".


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

flynfocus said:


> Hey guys Im hopen someone can help me out, Once I pass the required math I plan on applying for the app. elec here in california, either IBEW 11 or the Riverside Local, I just received my first DUI a few weeks back with a hit and run, Im hopen my attorney can get rid of the hit and run, but ill still be left with the dui, befroe this my driving and criminal recond has been PERFECT! I messed up! Will this stop me from becoming or joining the IBEW union? Any advice would be greatly appriciated, or previous experiances


Uh yeah, they are pretty much looking for standup people who know what they want and face up to responsibilties.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

flynfocus said:


> Hey guys Im hopen someone can help me out, Once I pass the required math I plan on applying for the app. elec here in california, either IBEW 11 or the Riverside Local, I just received my first DUI a few weeks back with a hit and run, Im hopen my attorney can get rid of the hit and run, but ill still be left with the dui, befroe this my driving and criminal recond has been PERFECT! I messed up! Will this stop me from becoming or joining the IBEW union? Any advice would be greatly appriciated, or previous experiances



1st off, pay your debt to society and don't pull this crap again. As far as 11 or 440 you will not have a problem getting in. 11 strives itself on bringing in ex gang bangers from south central who want to start a new life. 440 is in the heart of the 909 which happens to be the meth capital of the USA. As far as which one you chose, apply at both. One will eventually call you for a test. 11 might call in 2 months, 440 might take a year. 11 will have more work for you as an apprentice. After 5 years maybe the economy will be picked up. Both are in bad shape right now due state money freezing projects. 

Since you are contemplating LA or Riverside, I imagine you live somewhere around Rancho Cucamonga? Most of LA's work is west of the 710 in the harbor or in the western valley. Plan on a long commute. Apprentices have no say where they are dispached. And the school is in a bad geographical area. A ton of big rigs. If you go Riverside, the traffic really isn't that horrible, except at the 91/215/60 interchange.

Hope this helps you, and clean up your life.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Aren't you the one that posted a cowards list of revenge? You are calling someone a thug? At least a thug will look you in the eye and not sneak around and key someone’s car when no one is looking. Grow up.


What I did 15+ years ago as a young apprentice may have been stupid and all..but that was when i was young and dumb..but never had a DUI hit and run or anything even remotely wreckless like that.


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sorry for the Confusion*

I meant it like, it was my first screw up and nothing of this will ever happen again, I in no way meant that i will get more dui's or plan on any trouble of this sort again, Sorry i was not clear, My point was, this was my first and only mistake, perfect prior record and driving record, just as background. It was deemed a hit and run b/c of road rage that went bad etc, in the end i know its my fault. All this is still new and dont know what the final outcome will be, But will applying in a few months and prolly wont even be convicted yet will this stop my chances or have others got in with dui's that are recent and not 3+ yrs in the past


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Knowshorts, This will never happen again, but i live in moreno valley now, but ill do whatever it takes to get in, Even if i have to drive, if i go with 11 b/c of getting in sooner and more work, do they provide company vehicles that i wouldnt be allowed to drive or do you have to provide own transportation anyways, I just want to start a career, Ive had the same office job now for 3 yrs, like being outside and have been in construction before, i really dont want to wait a year for riverside, if i can go somewhere else?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

flynfocus said:


> It was deemed a hit and run b/c of road rage that went bad etc, in the end i know its my fault.


Yet you said in the beginning:



flynfocus said:


> Im hopen my attorney can get rid of the hit and run,


This, to me, demonstrates a fundamental character flaw. You know it's your fault, yet you're going to try to weasel out of it anyhow if you can. Man, do you ever have some life's lessons to learn.


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yet you said in the beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> This, to me, demonstrates a fundamental character flaw. You know it's your fault, yet you're going to try to weasel out of it anyhow if you can. Man, do you ever have some life's lessons to learn.


Thanks for the feedback but dont agree with your conclusion of me when you only have read 2 posts of mine, i guess im human and made a mistake, yes ill pay and do whatever it takes to clear, you wouldnt, guess im not as perfect as you and you never made a mistake while growing up, then again you dont know the full details on what happened cause its too much to explain here, thats why it will prolly be dropped, but again appriciate the feedback, but no help in my question asked in the beginning!.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

flynfocus said:


> ... but no help in my question asked in the beginning!.


It was never my intention to help you. I actually hope this keeps you from finding a job or getting into the IBEW. Sounds like you might end up with a slap on the wrist for a DUI and hit-and-run that you admit to. I can only hope that the real penalty for your actions is the delay of your career for a few years. At some point, everyone must learn the hard way that there are consequences to each of our actions. Sure, everyone has made mistakes when they were young and dumb, but that's far from a permission slip for everyone in your age bracket to do something equally dumb. 

As a former boss of mine was fond of saying... your made your bed, now sleep in it.


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

"Hey guys Im hopen someone can help me out" or "Will this stop me from becoming or joining the IBEW union? Any advice would be greatly appriciated, or previous experiances" guess you didnt understand, try to resond to the posts that require or ask for your comments, if you never planned on helping out, then no respone was needed fomo you, very simple!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

flynfocus said:


> "Hey guys Im hopen someone can help me out" or "Will this stop me from becoming or joining the IBEW union? Any advice would be greatly appriciated, or previous experiances" guess you didnt understand, try to resond to the posts that require or ask for your comments, if you never planned on helping out, then no respone was needed fomo you, very simple!


If only it worked that way. You must have missed the part where you posted this on a semi-public forum where anyone is free to respond, whether you like the answer or not.


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> If only it worked that way. You must have missed the part where you posted this on a semi-public forum where anyone is free to respond, whether you like the answer or not.


I realize that, and im not tryen to start a pissing match here, just looken for simple advice or if this has happened to anyone else, or similar. Thanks


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

flynfocus said:


> I realize that, and im not tryen to start a pissing match here, just looken for simple advice or if this has happened to anyone else, or similar. Thanks


I've had 3 DUI's in my younger days. And a few driving on suspended charges due to not having a license due to having DUI's. But none of this ever kept anyone from ever hiring me. I know this isn't much help but it's all I've got for ya.


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I've had 3 DUI's in my younger days. And a few driving on suspended charges due to not having a license due to having DUI's. But none of this ever kept anyone from ever hiring me. I know this isn't much help but it's all I've got for ya.


Thanks bro, does it matter from state to state with IBEW you think? since im in cali? You with IBEW also? or its universal across the board? Hear about Big Ben being charged with date rape by some female at a club, lol sucks!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

As far as the the OP stating that he hopes his attorney could get a charge dropped, this is how it works for most of the DUI cases I have seen. Now mind you, I have never had a DUI or but I have run into a few that have. From what I understand a typical DUI will get you 2 charges. 23152(a) - driving under the influence and 23152 (b) - driving under the influence BAC 0.08 or higher. The (a) charge usually gets dismissed because it is almost impossible to prove "under the influence". So most DUI offenders get nailed the the (b) charge. I have been tested by a CHP friend in a controlled environment and blew a 0.10 and according to his training I was not under the influence, yet if I were driving, I can definitely get nailed. 

I am not in no way advocating drinking and driving. It is just the system is so screwed up. I have never directly been affected by it, so I guess I am lucky. I am sure that someone who reads this post has lost someone to a DUI and I feel for you. 

I am always the responsible drinker in our group of friends. Our friends all have children, and if they needed medical help, I am always there. And it is so much more fun to whach the chicks drink when I am sober. 

flyn, if you get in, do not drive any company trucks until your clean. Do not drive dirty. If you got pulled over on the way to work and got hauled off to jail and your vehicle impounded, you would most likely be let go. Not a good excuse. "I was kidnapped and locked in a room in Palm Desert for three days before I escaped" is a much better excuse.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

flynfocus said:


> Thanks bro, does it matter from state to state with IBEW you think? since im in cali? You with IBEW also? or its universal across the board? Hear about Big Ben being charged with date rape by some female at a club, lol sucks!


Yes i'm in the IBEW, but I have no idea about these types of things whether or not they scrutinize things like this. I was requested to work by the company, so I had to go to the hall and take their test to show that I was an AJ (even though I wlready had my Journeyman's license from the state) and then I was sworn in.

And yes I heard about Big Ben, but from what I understand the girl never filed a police report, so she doesn't have a leg to stand on. Just another ho trying to take advantage of a rich and successful athlete, to no avail. Ben won't get in any trouble because we all know that if they had sex that it was definitely concensual and not forcible.


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Yes i'm in the IBEW, but I have no idea about these types of things whether or not they scrutinize things like this. I was requested to work by the company, so I had to go to the hall and take their test to show that I was an AJ (even though I wlready had my Journeyman's license from the state) and then I was sworn in.
> 
> And yes I heard about Big Ben, but from what I understand the girl never filed a police report, so she doesn't have a leg to stand on. Just another ho trying to take advantage of a rich and successful athlete, to no avail. Ben won't get in any trouble because we all know that if they had sex that it was definitely concensual and not forcible.


 
Get eer dun!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

The kind of person who would commit a hit and run is the same kind of person who'd cut a lockout and run after electrocuting someone.

I don't need more responsibility dodgers on the job site. There are more than enough out there already.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

flynfocus said:


> Thanks for the feedback but dont agree with your conclusion of me when you only have read 2 posts of mine, i guess im human and made a mistake, yes ill pay and do whatever it takes to clear, !.


There is a difference between a mistake and a choice, you bad a STUPID CHOICE.

We are trying to help you out, DO NOT MAKE STUPID CHOICES. You might get in and you may not.

Lets see two applicants for one position one is clean as a whistle and one has your baggage, in all other aspects you are the same. 

Who would you hire. You have set a tough road for you self and this can and will screw you over and over.

You could not work for the company I am with as we need security clearances. A DUI makes you a security risk. Per the FBI, CIA, NSA, NRO, and on and on not me standard theirs.


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

cguillas said:


> The kind of person who would commit a hit and run is the same kind of person who'd cut a lockout and run after electrocuting someone.
> 
> I don't need more responsibility dodgers on the job site. There are more than enough out there already.


Like i said in the beginning, this is what ive been charged with, if you read all the posts u'd see that it will most likely be dismissed, im not guilty of anything yet, so like ive asked before if you dont have advice for me you, you have a no need to comment cguillas, i can careless what you think nor need ur advice, im suffice with the other comments ive received to even consider yours, you dont kno me and spare me of your advice!! Thanks


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> There is a difference between a mistake and a choice, you bad a STUPID CHOICE.
> 
> We are trying to help you out, DO NOT MAKE STUPID CHOICES. You might get in and you may not.
> 
> ...


I understand the 2 applicants, of course id wana higer the one with the cleanest record, but that dosnt take accout my past work history, etc. I just want to know if anyone knows basically, if its an automatic disqualifaction or can i still get in, thats why i've asked for previous experiances, not random advice! A few have responded perfect saying theyve had dui's in the past and still work, but there not in cali like me? Any difference?


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you hit someone while driving drunk or didn't you? If you did, did you leave the scene?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

flynfocus said:


> I understand the 2 applicants, of course id wana higer the one with the cleanest record, but that dosnt take accout my past work history, etc.I just want to know if anyone knows basically, if its an automatic disqualifaction or can i still get in, thats why i've asked for previous experiances, not random advice!A few have responded perfect saying theyve had dui's in the past and still work, but there not in cali like me? Any difference?


Slow down, you grammar, spelling and word choice are going downhill.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know if anyone else caught this but it really bothers me that in the OP he refers to it as his "first" DUI. 

And flyin, I agree with drsparky. You write like a 13 year old texting someone.


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Slow down, you grammar, spelling and word choice are going downhill.


sorry guys i didnt realize i was being spell checked here, if i last remember i graduated college a few years ago and not graded anymore, I didnt think you would comment on non-sence, when you obvisouly you got my point, lets stay focused on the question at hand, not spelling guys, but thanks for the input


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I don't know if anyone else caught this but it really bothers me that in the OP he refers to it as his "first" DUI.
> 
> And flyin, I agree with drsparky. You write like a 13 year old texting someone.


Also bud, if you could read, Ive made it clear a few times, I put "my FIRST dui", as in ive had no previous record, try reading the whole post, before a half-fast responce you put before reading. Someone already cought that and I responded, First and last mitake, but good insight tho, A+


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

flynfocus said:


> sorry guys i didnt realize i was being spell checked here, if i last remember i graduated college a few years ago and not graded anymore, I didnt think you would comment on non-sence, when you obvisouly you got my point, lets stay focused on the question at hand, not spelling guys, but thanks for the input


If you don't want to be spell checked, you are in the wrong place amigo! It is sort of a running joke around these parts. But, your question has been answered as best it could be. They may or may not take you on. Apply and see what happens.

You made a bad choice, and as a result there are consequences. Some may not be apparent now. But, unlike some others here, I don't believe that automatically means you are a lousy criminal on the beginning of a long destructive path. On the contrary, denying first offenders jobs may actually encourage people to be criminals. I know that if I couldn't get a job due to something stupid that happened in the past, well, I might be waiting in the bushes outside the check cashing place. A brutha gots ta eat.

And it is "nonsense" and "obviously".:laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

flynfocus said:


> Also bud, if you could read, Ive made it clear a few times, I put "my FIRST dui", as in ive had no previous record, try reading the whole post, before a half-fast responce you put before reading. Someone already cought that and I responded, First and last mitake, but good insight tho, A+


Well then maybe it's a Freudian thing. 
I did read the post, and all the others.

Dude, if you graduated college a few years ago you make it seem like you forgot most of it already. I just saying.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

flynfocus said:


> Like i said in the beginning, this is what ive been charged with, if you read all the posts u'd see that it will most likely be dismissed, im not guilty of anything yet,



If you did it a court of law should HAVE NOTHING to do with whether you are guilty in your mind. To think otherwise is one more reason not to hire you. You will be weeded out.



> so like ive asked before if you dont have advice for me you, you have a no need to comment cguillas, i can careless what you think nor need ur advice, im suffice with the other comments ive received to even consider yours, you dont kno me and spare me of your advice!! Thanks



You don't need advice. JEEZE you need tons of advice. Like DON't DRINK AND DRIVE, you have a lot to learn. Maybe jail time will do you good?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Just make sure you have a good lawyer and don't post any more information about your case on public forums until its over. 
Then you can share all of the details with us:thumbsup:

As for the hit and run road rage, I can imagine having a fender bender, a big angry guy gets out with a baseball bat and you have to leave in a hurry:laughing:


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

This is one of those times where you wish you could pull a guy from the conversation, spin him around three times and have him re-read it.

FuzzyFocus, the reason that you look entirely unemployable to me is simple: you've got baggage. You just got a DUI and a hit and run. You might as well wear a t-shirt that says, "My life is so chaotic, I won't show up to work every day. I'll do what I can, when it fits into my lifestyle."

"I've got experience." That's great. Everybody I know has experience, and about half of them I want to smack with a shovel for doing things wrong, slow, mistrained or stupid. That's not really much currency.

The real value an employee brings to the table is reliability, and a work ethic. If they always show up and don't work, they suck. If they work great when they show up, but don't, they suck.

So, you can sneer at me along with the others, for pointing out that whether you hook a union job or just have to shlub along with us Merit pukes, you should probably just be thankful that you have a job at all at this point, hunker down and work out your baggage before you drag it along for the next ride.

Edit to add: this will probably be my last post of the morning, it's too hard to hold a bottle and type at the same time, and I've got to get to work soon. Lurking is easier, just takes a mouse.


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> If you did it a court of law should HAVE NOTHING to do with whether you are guilty in your mind. To think otherwise is one more reason not to hire you. You will be weeded out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad you offer just what i need, thanks dude!!


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

I will give you my .02 worth. I was on the JATC committee for a long time. Is there a written rule that will keep anyone with a DUI from getting in? No, but I will say that any time I was looking at applicastions or doing interviews, if I knew someone had a DUI they would go to the bottom of the list.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Just make sure you have a good lawyer and don't post any more information about your case on public forums until its over.
> Then you can share all of the details with us:thumbsup:
> :



Best advice so far.

And do not drink ANYMORE.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

troll


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

BDB said:


> I will give you my .02 worth. I was on the JATC committee for a long time. Is there a written rule that will keep anyone with a DUI from getting in? No, but I will say that any time I was looking at applicastions or doing interviews, if I knew someone had a DUI they would go to the bottom of the list.


Thanks BDB, thats what I thought.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

wildleg said:


> troll


what do you mean by that?


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

steelersman said:


> what do you mean by that?


I was curious also, but didn't feel like asking.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not going to add insult to injury, about your DUI. However, in my experience many employers don't like to take a chance on a guy with DUI, on the driving record, because of higher insurance and liablity, and if you get one in a company truck, we won't go there........ Also, many states take your driver's license for a certain amount of time....so you can't even drive a service truck to run to the parts house...... DUI's are job killers......


----------



## flynfocus (Jul 21, 2009)

westernexplorer said:


> I'm not going to add insult to injury, about your DUI. However, in my experience many employers don't like to take a chance on a guy with DUI, on the driving record, because of higher insurance and liablity, and if you get one in a company truck, we won't go there........ Also, many states take your driver's license for a certain amount of time....so you can't even drive a service truck to run to the parts house...... DUI's are job killers......


From what ive been told by calling the different locals, where id be there are no company vehicles, Inside wiremen drive there own i guess, she said there have guys w/ felonies etc, But yes your right I can never drive company.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

steelersman said:


> what do you mean by that?


Google it noob.






:jester: I had to..

A troll on a forum makes a big todo about something that may or may not have even happened and gets everyone all riled up. SO far, he has met the criteria.

~Matt


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Google it noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I do know what a troll is. This guy doesn't seem like one to me. I learned on Craigslist when people kept using the term in the fixit forum and I asked. This is the second time you've called me a noob. Are you just joking or are you seriously trying to belittle me?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

steelersman said:


> Are you just joking or are you seriously trying to belittle me?


If you have to ask........... you're a noob:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> If you have to ask........... you're a noob:laughing:


 
go on get outta here! :laughing:


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll try to give you advice without calling you a dumb a$$ . I'm 29 and have a perfect driving record . Did I ever drive drunk....yes...have I in the last 10 yrs...no . There comes a certain point in your life that the whole party , feeling like crap thing in the morning , hits your common sense . Will the IBEW hall you apply at let you join....who knows . Each state , county and local are different . When I applied they asked why I decided to go electrical instead of continuing my HVAC career . I told them it didn't pay enough . They looked back 4 yrs and wondered why I wasn't working at that company anymore . I told them I was fired from it . The look of shock was worth it . They didn't expect me to say that . Without a full page of explanation, the owner fired me . The service tech manager wanted to keep me . The other service techs always came to me with ?'s . Not tooting my own horn , but trying to tell you to own up to your mistakes , and learn from them . In my state you would not be able to drive company vehicles . They ( the state app. commitee ) will scan and rank all app . Sorry to say that even if you do your best , you may be bypassed because of your experience . Just think of it as a lesson learned . The older you get , the more knowledge you can gain .

P.S. You need to focus on your spelling and grammar . There's a reason why everyone on here is ragging you about it . This prepares you for life and the tests you will take . I personally can't stand it when someone misspells a common word . You can bet an IBEW committe will. Be confident and work hard . Lord knows we don't need anymore slackers in our UNION .


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Well, I do know what a troll is. This guy doesn't seem like one to me. I learned on Craigslist when people kept using the term in the fixit forum and I asked. This is the second time you've called me a noob. Are you just joking or are you seriously trying to belittle me?


I am seriously joking with you. Settle down. :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

DUI is bad. DUI injury accident + hit and run.. I sure hope they throw your ass in the pen or county jail for a bit. the brotherhood of linemen or electricians won't receive your sorry butt very nicely. You can get your fellow brothers killed being under the influence.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

unionwirewoman said:


> P.S. You need to focus on your spelling and grammar . There's a reason why everyone on here is ragging you about it . This prepares you for life and the tests you will take . I personally can't stand it when someone misspells a common word . You can bet an IBEW committe will. Be confident and work hard .


It's "committee" not "committe". Also you put the period right after the word. You don't need to leave a space between the last word and your period. It should be period and 2 spaces before starting the next sentence. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

steelersman said:


> It's "committee" not "committe". Also you put the period right after the word. You don't need to leave a space between the last word and your period. It should be period and 2 spaces before starting the next sentence. :thumbsup:


i guess its a good thing that ee cummings isnt posing here:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Some states prohibit those with a DUI from driving company vehicles? What if you are the owner? While I think drinking and driving is stupid. I also think some states go beyond punishment with the penalties. If you have a valid license I say the owner and his insurance company should have that decision.


In the last 10 years I have had 12 apprentices, 8 had DUIs on their record and impacted their careers in a big way.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyone knows it isn't drinking and driving or hit and run that's the problem. It's getting caught. Want to drink and drive? Fine. Mow down crowds of unsuspecting bystanders? Cool.

Just don't get caught.


----------

